# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi về mô tơ

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi em dùng biến tần 2,2kw cài ở 60hz để chạy con mô tơ này được không ạ. Sao em gắn không tải thì nó quay mà bỏ tải vào nó chỉ kêu è è chứ không quay, tải này nguyên thủy trong cái máy của chính nó, em đo trở thấy 4,6ohm ở tất cả các cuộn. Em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác đo thử giữa cuộn dây và vỏ động cơ xem có rò rỉ gì không nếu có chạm vỏ nhẹ thì khi tải vào nó không chạy được. Nếu có đồng hồ đo mê ga ôm thì càng tốt. Dây động cơ hiện tại bác đấu sao hay tam giác, nếu không biết chắc nó chạy ở điện bao nhiêu thì bác đấu sao trước cho chắc ăn sẽ khó cháy cuộn dây.

----------

